# NGD!! 2017 Ibanez RG1027-PBF



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 6, 2017)

After months and months of waiting, it's finally here! My RG1027PBF


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh damn i lusted after one of those for months. Decided to go with an string schecter but that finish still haunts me. Amazing


----------



## MetalHead40 (Jun 6, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> After months and months of waiting, it's finally here! My RG1027PBF


NIIICCCEEE!!! Love it
Congrats!

I ordered mine in January, and its scheduled for FedEx delivery by EOD tomorrow!

Here's the guitar they shipped me:


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 6, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> NIIICCCEEE!!! Love it
> Congrats!
> 
> I ordered mine in January, and its scheduled for FedEx delivery by EOD tomorrow!
> ...


Congrats to you too man! You're going to love it. It looks surprisingly better in person, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Jun 6, 2017)

aww yeah I've been wanting to order one of those so bad! Congrats!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow this looks absolutely phenomenal!!!! We need a review of this bad boy asap.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Jun 6, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> Congrats to you too man! You're going to love it. It looks surprisingly better in person, you won't be disappointed!



Thanks!

Hows the fretwork?


----------



## MetalHead40 (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh, and the action?


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 6, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wow this looks absolutely phenomenal!!!! We need a review of this bad boy asap.


Will do! I'll play with it for a little before I post a short review up


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 6, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hows the fretwork?





MetalHead40 said:


> Oh, and the action?



Honestly man, the fretwork feels better than my Prestige. And I absolutely love my Prestige. Every one is rounded perfectly and the stainless steel feels smooth like butter. 

Looks like they have the action set at about 3/32" (not sure if zzsounds sets up guitars before shipping...First time ordering from them. But that's what it's at at the moment.)


----------



## MetalHead40 (Jun 6, 2017)

IbanezIsLife said:


> Honestly man, the fretwork feels better than my Prestige. And I absolutely love my Prestige. Every one is rounded perfectly and the stainless steel feels smooth like butter.
> 
> Looks like they have the action set at about 3/32" (not sure if zzsounds sets up guitars before shipping...First time ordering from them. But that's what it's at at the moment.)




Cool! Enjoy it! This is my first Ibanez and my first 7.


----------



## BangandBreach (Jun 7, 2017)

MetalHead40 said:


> NIIICCCEEE!!! Love it
> Congrats!
> 
> I ordered mine in January, and its scheduled for FedEx delivery by EOD tomorrow!
> ...


I am speechless.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 7, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wow this looks absolutely phenomenal!!!! We need a review of this bad boy asap.



Early review: The look is stunning (glass like gloss) and as I mentioned before, the fret edge treatment is better on this Premium than on my Prestige. I was anxious to see how the neck played and felt. It's definitely different. Not a bad different, but different. I'm used to the smooth necks and this one you can feel the grain and feels like a different shape. I can also feel the texture on the Wenge fretboard as well. The sustain on this guitar is pretty much out of this world. Credit goes to the 11 piece neck. The guitar feels very high quality and is heavier in weight than I expected. The Tight End R bridge is absolutely solid. Which I have in my Prestige as well, but this feels more solid due to the solid and heavy body. That plus the Gotoh tuners keep the tuning very stable. The Dimarzio pickups are actually very clear and articulate beautifully. All while the 5 way switch gives it very useful voicings. I can see myself using each of them. I wish the side lumilay dots were brighter though. I also prefer my volume knobs on my Prestige than this Premium. Just personal preference. And honestly... That may be about it. I'm sure the MIJ fan boys are going to come rushing in, but I don't regret buying this over another Prestige at all (which was my original plan.) This isn't the Premium series of old. They definitely stepped up their game, and not just aesthetically but materials and craftsmanship as well. Beautiful finish, stainless steel frets, 11 piece neck, etc etc. Not one regret buying this guitar, I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 8, 2017)

So these don't have the finish feel on the back of the neck like the Prestiges, rather the raw feel of the Standards? Might kill it for me, but that's great to hear that craftsmanship has improved. Hopefully this isn't an exception and is the new standard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 8, 2017)

mmmm dat neck. I love a wenge neck.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 8, 2017)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> So these don't have the finish feel on the back of the neck like the Prestiges, rather the raw feel of the Standards? Might kill it for me, but that's great to hear that craftsmanship has improved. Hopefully this isn't an exception and is the new standard.


It doesn't feel like a standard but it is more on the raw side than the Prestige side. I'm big on things having to feel right in my hands and it hasn't bothered me at all


----------



## Tr3vor (Jun 9, 2017)

Usually the pictures people take of those kinds of guitars are worse than the stock photos, but that looks even better in your pics. That guitar gives me eyeball boners.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jun 10, 2017)

How's it balanced compared to other RGs? That neck must be pretty heavy...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 10, 2017)

I tried one of the iron labels recently with the open pored wenge necks and fretboards. It's so sexy.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Jun 10, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> How's it balanced compared to other RGs? That neck must be pretty heavy...


The balance is good, no complaints. I think it's balanced well cuz the whole guitar feels solid and heavy


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Jun 10, 2017)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Wow this looks absolutely phenomenal!!!! We need a review of this bad boy asap.



Yeah it looks like a fkn sunset!


----------



## Vince Caruana (Dec 23, 2018)

IbanezIsLife said:


> After months and months of waiting, it's finally here! My RG1027PBF



Hey how would compare the pafs in this guitar to the tone of a les paul? I know those guitars are night and day don't get me wrong but can you get those crystal clean warm tones from this thing? I wanna buy one but I definitely want it to sound chunky with the pafs, low b set aside. Wanna throw on a 10-52 and a 68.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2018)

Congrats! Excellent choice. 

I recently got the same model myself. Same sentiment in your review. I A/Bed mine with a prestige 7 that I was set to buy, but the premium was just the better instrument. 

I also put chrome Aftermaths in mine.


----------



## IbanezIsLife (Dec 23, 2018)

Vince Caruana said:


> Hey how would compare the pafs in this guitar to the tone of a les paul? I know those guitars are night and day don't get me wrong but can you get those crystal clean warm tones from this thing? I wanna buy one but I definitely want it to sound chunky with the pafs, low b set aside. Wanna throw on a 10-52 and a 68.


It's honestly been so long since I've actually played a Les Paul, that I can't give you a worthy comparison. The pickups that come stock are good, I was actually surprised. However, I plan on switching them out some day. I had a pair of Aftermaths from BKP put in one of my guitars and I've been slowly changing out all of my pickups since then. It's still a solid guitar to this day man


----------



## ChrisRushing (Dec 24, 2018)

I got mine in July last year. I was initially very impressed but have since ran into some issues that I don't know if they are related particularly to this model or just Indonesian Ibanez's in general. I haven't gigged or had mine out in any drastic weather changes but I noticed a few months ago (roughly a year after purchase) that I started getting tons of buzz/rattle on open strings. I have never had this be an issue on a guitar and my action isn't even set very low on this one. I took it to get checked out at 2 different guitar shops and both places agreed the neck looked great and that the action wasn't set too high but didn't really have a solution for the rattle. So I took it to a buddy who dabbles in building guitars. When he pulled the strings to inspect the frets...my nut fell clean off the guitar. I've done plenty of string changes and not noticed it being loose. At any rate, he started checking my frets out and discovered that they weren't very level but he also didn't have time to identify which was the high fret believed to be causing the buzzing. I still need to get it to a proper luthier to attempt to sort this issue out. Maybe I just got a dud but I would throw my 2 cents in just as a word of caution. I've owned guitars half this price that didn't have issues like this.


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 24, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Nuno83 (Jan 28, 2020)

Here is mine!


----------



## anthonydavr (Jun 28, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Congrats! Excellent choice.
> 
> I recently got the same model myself. Same sentiment in your review. I A/Bed mine with a prestige 7 that I was set to buy, but the premium was just the better instrument.
> 
> I also put chrome Aftermaths in mine.



could you possibly repost pictures of yours with the chrome pup covers? I am thinking of dropping some BKP Juggernauts in mine and I’m trying to decide which covers to use. 
Thanks!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2020)

anthonydavr said:


> could you possibly repost pictures of yours with the chrome pup covers? I am thinking of dropping some BKP Juggernauts in mine and I’m trying to decide which covers to use.
> Thanks!


----------



## anthonydavr (Jun 28, 2020)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Thanks so much! That’s a slick looking guitar. I’m thinking I may go with the nickel covers.


----------

